# Jobe's Plant Food Spikes



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

Can I use this on a planted tank with live stock? does anyone in the forum use it?

TIA!


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

it has pee in it, use at your own risk.


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

uh oh!,- is it the urea, thanks for the info


----------

